# Tough old bugger



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Good job.


Elderly Tucker man kills intruder

By MIKE MORRIS
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution
Published on: 03/19/08 
If a DeKalb County home invasion suspect thought an elderly Tucker couple would make an easy target Tuesday night, he thought wrong.
Now the suspect is dead, and DeKalb police say the 81-year-old homeowner will not face charges for shooting and killing the man.
DeKalb police spokesman J.T. Ware said that about 11 p.m., the unidentified suspect, who appeared to be in his 20s, broke into the home on Zemory Drive, in a neighborhood off Lawrenceville Highway.
"The suspect, as he was entering the location, made enough noise to arouse the suspicions of the homeowner, and he was able to locate his weapon and load it," Ware said.
The homeowner confronted the suspect, and after a brief struggle, shot and killed the man, Ware said.
He said the homeowner, whose name has not been released, was hospitalized for treatment of wounds suffered during the struggle, but is expected to be okay. The man's 78-year-old wife was not injured.
Ware said police do not plan to charge the homeowner.
"He defended his home, defended his wife," Ware said. "He did what everybody would hope to do in a situation like that."


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

*That's what I'm talking about!*


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Us old fogies aren't all helpless. I am glad to hear the good guy's won one more. :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

What is the old saying was "God created men, Sam Colt made them equal".


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The only thing he did wrong was let the sucker get close enough to have to fight. I'd have holed the SOB if he so much as took a step in my direction if not sooner.:smt068


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Good for him. My dad couldn't find the refrigerator the other day let alone try to find a gun. That demitia stuff sucks.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Good for him. My dad couldn't find the refrigerator the other day let alone try to find a gun. That demitia stuff sucks.


That sucks! Hopefully he don't know that he don't know. Those of us that make it that far usually gotta deal with something like that. Both my parents were taken out by cancer. That really does sucks. I'll never let myself go through that. I'll say good by to my loved ones and stamp my own ticket.
I really do hope your dad is comfortable anyway.


----------

